# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  مدارسنا هل هي أمنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..



 مدارسنا.... هل هي آمنة؟؟؟؟؟؟

 حبيت أسألكم هالسؤال لأنه بصراحة شاغل بالي من فترة , راح أبدأ باللي صار:

بنت اختي التي تبلغ من العمر 14 سنة, انتقلت الى مدرسة جديدة, اسبوعها الأول مر على خير

بس بالاسبوع الثاني كانت ترجع كل يوم و هي متضايقة و تبكي عشان ترجع لمدرستها القديمة

بالأول فكرنا يمكن اشتاقت لصديقاتها و زميلاتها, راح تتعود, بس هالشيء طول.

قررت أجلس معاها و أحاول أفهم ايش اللي صار و اللي عرفته صدمنـــــــــــــــــي!!

كانت متضايقة من شلة بنات اللي كانوا يجوا لها كل يوم و يسألوها هالأسئلة:

 أنتي تحبي بنات؟؟؟ و ليش ما تحبي؟؟؟ بدك تدخني؟؟؟ و ليش ما تدخني؟؟؟ بدك نعطيك

رقم فلان؟؟؟ و ليش ما بدك؟؟؟ أنتي حلوة, خلينا نعرفك على واحد!!!!!

 بنت صغيرة عمرها 14 سنة ما تفهم هالسوالف يا ناس!!!!! بصراحة خفت عليها كثيييييييير!!

هسع بدي أفهم, ايش الي عم يصير في مدارسنا؟؟؟ معقولة البنات زودوها لهالدرجة؟؟؟

ما في خوف من الله؟؟؟ و الأهالي, وين راحوا؟؟؟ ما المفروض أهاليهم يدروا عنهم؟؟؟ ليش ما في 

أحد يحاسبهم؟؟؟ و المعلمات, ليش هم ساكتين؟؟؟ معقولة خايفين على سمعة المدرسة بس ما خايفين

على سمعة بناتنا و أخواتنا؟؟؟ و الأهم, نقدر نرسل بناتنا للمدارس و نحن مطمئنين أنه محد راح يعترض

لهم؟؟؟

أتمنى الكل يشارك...

----------


## محمد العزام

بدنا نعرف السبب ... اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 
الجواب واضح عدم متابعة الاهل لاولادهم .. اجيال بتطلع اشي بيخزي جيل عن جيل قاعد بينظر بس لامور التفاهات .. مادمر عقول ابنائنا غير شاشات التلفاز بتكون الام قاعدة بتحضر مسلسل تركي وبنتها جنبها وصغيرة والام بتحاول تعلم هالبنت كيف تصير مثل هالممثلة والا هالمغنية ... ابتعادنا عن دين الله ابتعادنا عن سنة رسوله .. الام صارت تنظر لبنتها انها كبرت ولازم تتعلق بشخص بحياتها لحتى تقلد بنت فلان وبنت علان ... حكم الزوجة لزوجها بيمنع من تدخله بحياة بناته والا ابنائه ... انا بشتغل بمول قاعد بشوف العجب بشغلي في اكثر من ام بتنصح بنتها انها تلبس لباس بخالف شرع ربنا وهالحكي قدامي ... مابعرف اشياء كثيرة خليني اختصرها بس على الله حكيته

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع مهم للنقاش و للأسف هيك الحال بمجتمعاتنا لأكثر من سبب 
السبب الرئيسي الغزو الثقافي و الفكري و الديني لو نرجع للنواه الرئيسية بنلاقي السبب عدم الاختيار الجيد لشريك الحياة سواء للرجل أو المرأة هالشيء طبيعي ينعكس بشكل سلبي على ثمار هالعلاقة الزوجية و حتى لو كان الاختيار سليم ممكن يكون في خطأ في طريقة التربية و الأخلاق بالإضافة لتأثير المجتمع المحيط ، أيضاً التقليد الأعمى وغياب الرقابة سواء من الأهل أو القانونية أو داخل المدرسة و المؤسسات التعليمة مما يؤدي إلى الإنسياق إلى فئات مريضة تنشر الفساد بين جذور و بذور هذا المجتمع و تنمو مع الوقت لتنتج ثمار سلبية و تستمرعلى هذا المنوال .

للأهل دور كبير فهم المؤسسين لهذا الجيل 
الجزء الآخر المدرسة أو المعلم لسببين في ضعف الأول الثغرة في قانون التعليم في الأردن بكل صراحة ما يحمله الطالب من حقوق ومن حماية قد قلل من احترام وهيبة المعلم بدرجة كبيرة و أيضاً قلل من صلاحيات المعلم القانون لا ينطبق مع مسمى التربية و التعليم القانون فقط مناسب للتعليم أما التربية فهي مهملة في مدارسنا ومؤسساتنا التعليمية 
أيضا السبب الآخر نقص كفاءة و خبرة المعلم و قدرته على التصرف في مثل هذه المواقف 

تندرج الحلول بإصلاح الثغرة الموجود بالقانون التعليمي أيضاً توضيف الجمعيات التي تندرج تحت مسمى حماية الأسرة و حقوق الطالب و ما إلى ذلك لا تتدخل إلإ عند الظرورة وليس بكل الحالات حتى يتم السيطرة على الموقف بجراة و بثبات 
استخدام قانون صارم في التعامل مع هكذا طلاب من خلال الحرمان و العقاب النفسي والمعالجة النفسيه من قبل مختصين، أعتقد بأن بكل مدرسة مرشد تربوي نفسي يقوم بدور علاجي .


موضوع مؤسف للغاية 
أشكرك ِ على الطرح القيّم

----------


## shams spring

بتعرفي والله انك بتفهمي .. جد موضوع مهم مهم مهم بشكل مش طبيعي 

لانه جد الي بصير بحط العقل بالكف 

يعني احنا على ايامنا ما كانت واصلة الامور لهدرجة هاي .... جد اشي بخزي

البنات حاليا في المدارس الي شاغل بالهم .. كيف بدهم يحبو ويزبطو وعلاقات واللبس ....واخر همهم الدراسة 

حتى البنت الي ما الها دخل بهالشغلات بضلو وراها ليورطوها 
في ظواهر غريبة عجيبة بالمدارس لحد هلا مش قادرة افهمها ولا استوعبها ..!!

بتسألي ليش؟؟ بكل بساطة غياب الاهل ... بطل في رقابة 
الاهل الهم دور كبير في حياة بناتهم ولازم يكونو حاظرين بكل المواقف
ويراقبو تصرفات بناتهم اول في اول 

حتى المديرة والمعلمات الهم دور كمان لكنه لا يقارن بدور الاهل 

مش عارفة بس جد الوضع بخزي

----------


## (dodo)

موضوع اجا بوقته لانه بصراحة والله بنات المدارس زودوها وانا طالبة بمدرسة وبشوف بس الحمدلله 
محافظة على ثقة اهلي فيا 
وفي بنات من هالنوع اللي حكيتيه كثير وعندهم جرأة ما تتصوريها لدرجة انها البنت تطلع من بيت اهلها على اساس انها رايحة عالمدرسة 
بس للاسف بتكون مواعدة الحبيب وبتطلع هي وياه 
على كلا والله المحترمة بضلها محترمة وين ما انحطت 
بس والله حرام بنت اختك الافضل ترجع على مدرستها 
وشكرا الك

----------

